# The difference between scomberoides and Armatus?



## johnnyquest (Feb 21, 2007)

Maybe shoulda been in tank busters not sure.....

Any way what is the difference between the species...i couldnt see any physical differences, is it determined by locale or what. I couldnt seem to find any answers else where

thanks


----------



## vamptrev (May 26, 2007)

ur best bet is to post a pic. if ur not used to the fish its hard to tell. my avatar is an armatus


----------



## johnnyquest (Feb 21, 2007)

vamptrev said:


> ur best bet is to post a pic. if ur not used to the fish its hard to tell. my avatar is an armatus


Thats the thing there are no physical differences, both are considered "payara", but some are sold as scomberoides and some are armatus


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Both types come from south America but they are from different river systems i think one gets to 4'+ while the other will stay 2' or under not 100% tho.


----------



## vamptrev (May 26, 2007)

their are 4 diff types of payara and 6 diff types of fish concidered vampire tetras. their are too many differences to list.


----------

